# Bleaching Eco-Complete



## dougrm3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wondering if CaribSea’s Eco- Complete black can be bleached? Didn’t know if it is dyed and the color would run. Planning on testing a small amount but thought I would ask first. 

I am embarrassed to admit that I added a few new interesting plants (Aquabid) to an established aquarium even though I knew the plants had some visible attached algae. Was overly confident (foolish) that with the right balance and time the algae would not be a problem. Ended up with Cladophora and Oedgonum (based on pictures). Five months later, after a lot of “attempts” to solve, I am breaking out the bleach.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Try a handful first and see what happens.


----------



## dougrm3 (Nov 7, 2009)

For what it is worth.
Found out that Eco Complete does stands up to bleaching with no problem. 5% for 1.5 hours.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A little late to the party, but hydrogen peroxide works too and isn't toxic.  You can even spot treat problems areas in the tank with a syringe. Just don't go overboard and do a regular water change an hour later.


----------

